# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Do të ktheheshit përfundimisht në Shqipëri?

## baby dream

kjo eshte per pyetje per te gjithe ata studente shqipetare qe jetojne dhe studiojne jashte kufijve te Shqiperise.ndoshta edhe per ata emigrante qe punojne jashte.
a e ndieni mungesen e atdheut ,nostalgjine per vendin ku keni lindur dhe jeni rritur ? ku keni filluar te flisni shqip ku bete vetem klasen e pare ndoshta?
Ju mungon shume ajo ndjenja e qetesise qe keni patur? kur nuk ke frike se mund te diskriminohesh sapo te hapesh gojen? .E di,Shqiperia ka shume mangesi akoma,dhe nga ana materiale nuk mund tju  ofroje ate qe keni atje he per he.Ju si mendoni?Nuk flas vetem per studentet por per te gjithe emidrantet*.A do ktheheni nje dite ne Shqiperi?*

----------


## Gocaaaaaa_uk

ke thene nje shprehje qe nuk mund te diskriminohesh pa hapur gojen. Per mua kjo gje ekziston ne Shqiperi dhe jo ketej ku jemi ne. E ndjej veten shume free dhe  mendoj se mund te them cdo gje pa u diskriminuar nga askush.
Per sa i perket ne lidhje me temen mendoj se do kthehesha vetem per pushime dhe jo per te jetuar atje.

----------


## Ace21

Patjeter qe do kthehesha!

----------


## rudi c33

mendoj se do te jete shum e shpejte per mua

----------


## Antipatrea

Mungesen e Shqiperise e ndiej se atje u rrita  dhe kam shume kujtime, por sbesoj te kthehem me pergjithmone. E provova ne fakt, jetova nja 2 vjet ne tirane, pasi mbarova shkollen. Kisha punen e mire, gjithe shoqerine time, etj, por sa kalon njefare kohe behet shume monotone, nuk shtyhet me.....pastaj me gjithe ato paradokset e jetes ne Shqiperi.....aha.....nejse, me dhimbje por cti besh.....

----------


## Marinela_Greqi

Ma Merr Mendja Se Po ,nqs Do Behen Ndryshime Te Medha.

----------


## marcus1

Unë do kthehem kur të dal në pension, që të kaloj vitet e fundit të jetës sime dhe të vdes atje. Më herët nuk ma merr mëndja se do kthehem, sepse mendoj të ardhmen e fëmijëve të mi.

----------


## Leila

Kushdo qe e trajton nacionalitetin e tyre si nje gje e hidhur, ose ia thone emrin Shqiperise me frike per paragjykimet, sigurisht qe ndjen me shume diskriminim. Kurse ata qe jane te zotet dhe e quajne nacionalitetin e tyre si fakt ekzotik, e vecante, e bukur, medeomos do u terheqi vemendjen te huajve qe te interesohen dhe ata per Shqiperine. Kush ka arritur qellimet e veta ne jete dhe si rezultat eshte i lumtur me jeten qe ben, si edhe sherben si shembull per t'u patur zili nga te huajit, ata thyejne stereotipat, dhe i bejne te mendojne qe Shqiperia ka dicka te vecante si popull, dmth nuk duhet diskredituar se eshte i padegjuar, apo i vogel, apo gji lufte & krimesh sipas medies apo propagandes. Nuk thone me te huajte me mendjemadhesi, "He me he, se eshte nga... " wherever. Pikerisht keta persona ngjallin interes dhe kersheri per Shqiperine. Kurse ata qe rrijne si guake, s'bejne gje me jeten, rrijne te mbyllur, s'provojne gje te re, s'dijne gje, sherrosen per patriotizem, kriminela, tipat monotone... ata po, e kuptoj qe e ndjejne diskriminimin sepse po ushqejne stereotipat. Shembull -- tjetri eshte i talentuar, ka Ph.D., ka pune qe i pelqen, tip i qeshur, i shoqerueshem, i gjindshem, i qete, ne rregull me familjen & shoqerine, s'merret me budallalleqe... kujt i bie nder mend te filloje te diskriminoje per vendlindjen e tij? Askujt.

Lumturine, paqen, qejfin, miqesine e vertete mund ta gjeni kudo... po te jeni te zotet.

----------


## PINK

> mendoj se do te jete shum e shpejte per mua



Do ta bej zemra valle ta kthesh cunin atje ? :sarkastik:  

Nejse secili e di vete , por thjesht isha kurioze kur vjen puna te femijet  qe jane lindur dhe rritur jashte ?

----------


## rudi c33

> Do ta bej zemra valle ta kthesh cunin atje ? 
> 
> Nejse secili e di vete , por thjesht isha kurioze kur vjen puna te femijet  qe jane lindur dhe rritur jashte ?


ke shum te drejte kur mendon keshtu.
albioni  ashte arsyja qe ndodhen akoma ketu 
problemi eshte se sa me shum te rri me e veshtire do te behet per albin 
ndersa tani eshte me e lehte 
doja te shtoja dhe dicka {vllait i shkoi jeta rrugeve pa na i cop leter}
me shku e me i pa ato pleq para se te vdesin ene lene ma me nejt e me i gezuar ata qe na ban koken 
por se kemi ne fajin jooo e kan ato .............qe na bejm te ndjehemi keq te themi se nga jemi 
pershendetje PINK nga rudi

----------


## MiLaNiStE

te kisha shkrujt dje do thoja JO 
por sot po them PO me plot goj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## romeoOOO

Ene un deri dje do thoja jo, po sot po!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

_Gjithmone vetem nese  behen  ndryshime  te pakten  ato me  elementaret qe  per shqiperine mund te jene  gjera  shume shume kryevepra  ndoshta..........lol
Ne te kunder  ( qaje  shqiperine)....._

----------


## 2043

[QUOTEpor se kemi ne fajin jooo e kan ato .............qe na bejm te ndjehemi keq te themi se nga jemi 
pershendetje PINK nga rudi
][/QUOTE]

Me vjen keq qe arita te lexoj dicka te tille. Mua do me vinte turp jo vetem te shkruaja kete fraze , por edhe ta mendoja.

----------


## rudi c33

> Me vjen keq qe arita te lexoj dicka te tille. Mua do me vinte turp jo vetem te shkruaja kete fraze , por edhe ta mendoja.


2043 ndoshta nuk po kuptohesh me mua?
duhet te jesh me afer me kurbetin ta kuptosh

dhe per sa me perket mua personalisht nuk kapasur,ka,dhe dote kete shanc 
ta mohoj se nga jam dhe te jem sa do pak krenar duke u muduar te tregoj sa do pak te mirat qe kemi si komb     te gjith te huajve qe me rethojne.
kupton

----------


## 2043

> 2043 ndoshta nuk po kuptohesh me mua?
> duhet te jesh me afer me kurbetin ta kuptosh


.
.
.i/e dashur rudi ! Nuk e di sa vjet ke ne "kurbet" , por besoj se kam kaluar ne " kurbet" me shume vite se ti.... *Kurre , Kurre, s`me erdhi turp per origjinen time* . Ethem pa modesti se ne nje rast kur padroni guxoi te me shaje Shqiperine, i theva turinjte me grushte, sa qe edhe ai u cudit. dhe te jesh i sigurte qe pas asaj ngjarje te gjithe , duke perfshire edhe vete padronin, me respektonin edhe me shume.

----------


## romeoOOO

Po ne qe jemi ne shqipni ca duhet me thene?

----------


## rudi c33

> .
> .
> .i/e dashur rudi ! Nuk e di sa vjet ke ne "kurbet" , por besoj se kam kaluar ne " kurbet" me shume vite se ti.... *Kurre , Kurre, s`me erdhi turp per origjinen time* . Ethem pa modesti se ne nje rast kur padroni guxoi te me shaje Shqiperine, i theva turinjte me grushte, sa qe edhe ai u cudit. dhe te jesh i sigurte qe pas asaj ngjarje te gjithe , duke perfshire edhe vete padronin, me respektonin edhe me shume.


qe ta mbyll kete diskutim me ju 
nuk e di se si te shpjegohem ty,si mbas teje paske me shum se mua ne kurbet,dicka qe nuk me gezon qe bashke atdhetaret e ni kalojne nje kohe te gjat ne kurbet.vllai i beri 12vjet ne kurbet nga 16vjet te mundeshme qe kemi me shqiptaret
nga pervoja qe kam ne greqi shqipot nderruan emerat dhe fene.
ne itali perfat te mir a te keq  nuk kam pasur kontakt me pronar apo italian megjithese kalova gati nje vit e gjysem nga jeta ime

ndersa ketu ju afrova 8tes dhe kam konktakt shum te gjere nga te dyja palet 

nje pjes e mir e cunave na u kthyen ne italjan e grek deri sa dhe italjaneve nuk po i besoshin me anglezet se ishin italjan apo jo.
aty ku punuj kam kontakt direkt me kliente te njejte,me kan arrdhur shqipot dhe nuk flasin shqip dhe njekohesisht kam cuna qe nuk duan me dit fare se kush i rrethon
megjithate ne te dy jemi te njejte por spo merremi vesh.
edhe dicka personale kam nje telefon  XDA me card 1GB memori dhe imagjinoje se sa fotografi mban aty dhe fotot jan me te medhaja  se nje paqet cigareje dhe 80% e tyre jan nga shqiperia.
dhe  qe nuk ka te huaj qe njoh mos ja kem treguar

me respekt RUDI

----------


## Homza

> 2043 ndoshta nuk po kuptohesh me mua?
> duhet te jesh me afer me kurbetin ta kuptosh
> 
> dhe per sa me perket mua personalisht nuk kapasur,ka,dhe dote kete shanc 
> ta mohoj se nga jam dhe te jem sa do pak krenar duke u muduar te tregoj sa do pak te mirat qe kemi si komb     te gjith te huajve qe me rethojne.
> kupton


Rudi dukesh djal i mir edhe cunin tat ta rrit Zoti plako.....po ktu ne Angli jetoj edhe un, po hyne ti tju tregosh ktyne Anglezeve anen e mire te Shqiptareve, dmth histroikun, besen, nderin-----ktq vetem do kishin qesh me ty, se jan gjona qe nk i din kuptimin, jan gjera paradox per ta....edhe une kam nje shoqeri shum te gjere, bojme krahasime shtetesh per Zotin e nxjerr Shqiperine mo mire se Amerika lal.....dmth kur te flasish per Shqiperine mos fol muhabet dritash e uji se e dhin punen, por fol per pastertine, pejsazhet e bukura, birren e lire, luften e 2t botrore qe shprtallum Gjermanine, fol per femrat Bullgare qe vijne vetem te bojne plazhe ne Shqiperi.....permend kto kur te jesh me ndonje Anglez.....dhe ata do ken konsideraten me te larte per ty dhe per vendin ton.....hajde metsh me shendet.

----------


## Homza

Ne Shqiperi do kthehem shpejt, ma merr mendja qe do i fus nje biznes atje shum shpejt.

Po pate nje biznes pa shum djerse e lodhje dhe po pate njerezit tuaj rreth e rrotull eshte fantazi..............edhe ju tjeret me vjen shum keq per ju qe folni per Shqiperine sikur mos te kishit qene kurre atje.....kemi pas ca probleme, kemi kalu tranzicionin, tash do kemi vetem te mira.....mulne vrap gjith ne Shqiperi!!!

----------

